# Biomex Labs



## 45ACP (Sep 4, 2010)

Has anyone used Test -C manufactured by Biomex Labs? If so can you please give a brief review.

Please, lets not get a war started in regards to suppliers, prices, delivery.....Just the fact's about the product. Thank's!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 4, 2010)

__


----------



## ScorpionKing (Sep 4, 2010)

I can tell you that I've never used promeds biomex oils. They do carry GP orals and I've used their d-bol before and its gtg. Give them a shot and report back the results on the oil products. I'm sure alot of members here would like to know also.


----------



## 45ACP (Sep 6, 2010)

Anyone?


----------



## Silver Back (Sep 6, 2010)

45ACP said:


> Anyone?


 
No personal experience with their oils. I know of a few guys who have ran them with good results. You can't beat their shipping. If you try them out let us know.


----------



## OutWhey (Sep 6, 2010)

Promed is very reputable but I have never used biomax labs. If you go through with BL let us know.


----------



## ryannolin (Jan 19, 2011)

So PM is legit? been using x but pm is cheaper and always like to have an extra place to compare.. and also anymore info on their oils? i read best UGL but idk bout all that lol. Also, anyone ever used x? and anyone know if there is truth to storing in pinz lowering potency?


----------



## TwisT (Jan 19, 2011)

I see a banathon coming.... watch the source posting.

-T


----------



## big60235 (Jan 19, 2011)

ryannolin said:


> So PM is legit? been using x but pm is cheaper and always like to have an extra place to compare.. and also anymore info on their oils? i read best UGL but idk bout all that lol. Also, anyone ever used x? and anyone know if there is truth to storing in pinz lowering potency?




No wait yes, maybe, or no. Oh fuk I am confused


----------



## big60235 (Jan 19, 2011)

45ACP said:


> Has anyone used Test -C manufactured by Biomex Labs? If so can you please give a brief review.
> 
> Please, lets not get a war started in regards to suppliers, prices, delivery.....Just the fact's about the product. Thank's!



A training partner of mine will only use B.M. Labs. He loves it and gets great gains and is sitting at 285lbs and lean right now. I will say that his genetics and diet are amazing, he gains 10 pound by just ordering Test.


----------



## ROID (Jan 20, 2011)

TwisT said:


> I see a banathon coming.... watch the source posting.
> 
> -T



CMI, counter moderator intelligence, is watching you Sir.

Tread Softly


----------

